# MS Word special character list?



## squeezin (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi, im looking for a huge list of special characters for use in word and the internet.

i know in word you can go to the table and do so for a good amount of the characters...but it seems to be lacking quite a few. I also like to just memorize the "alt- number" sequence for later use.

I came across tons of lists...but most are for unicode only...or are very small and useless lists for word.


Basically the list i want is the one that when "alt 234" is used i get the &#937; sign 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

http://tlt.its.psu.edu/suggestions/international/accents/codealt.html


----------



## squeezin (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks, thats was sorta what i was looking for. But that one dont even have the ohm symbol in it for some reason.

I ended up finding a few decent ones that pretty much combine everything together possible...i think..

http://new.wauseon.k12.oh.us/District/TechHelp/special_alt_characters.htm

http://www.theworldofstuff.com/characters/

http://www.alt-codes.net/

I guess thats about it....

Thanks for the help :up:


----------

